
Machine Learning Projects for the Past Year - sytelus
https://medium.mybridge.co/30-amazing-machine-learning-projects-for-the-past-year-v-2018-b853b8621ac7
======
lemagedurage
"To give you an idea about the quality, the average number of Github stars is
3,558."

So "highly competitive" means they picked the 30 most popular projects?

------
Radim
Nice list. Nr. 1, FastText, was actually released in the middle of 2016 :-)
The world moves fast…

Maybe they confused it with StarSpace [0], also by Facebook Research, which
was indeed published in 2017?

[0]
[https://github.com/facebookresearch/StarSpace](https://github.com/facebookresearch/StarSpace)

